# Lots of free patterns



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't know if this site has ever been posted

http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/Free+Projects.htm


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Lots of patterns there. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks! Its new to me! Nice site.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I put this in my favorites so I can go back and really take a good look at all the free patterns. Thank you for the link!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

dancewithmarg said:


> Lots of patterns there. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Marg
> NS Canada
> ...


Thank you for your link
Cheers :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Olymp1a (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Added to my favorites, thanks for the link


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you Bookmarked to browse thru later :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for site.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

:thumbup: Great site. Bookmarked many. Thank you.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Don't know if this site has ever been posted
> 
> Thank you I especially like having the diagrams. Here in the US all the patterns are just a mess of words.....I need a picture
> 
> http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/Free+Projects.htm


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can anyone find the snake that is pictured on the top ..couldnt find it then got a headache..lol i would love to have this pattern THank u !!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Don't know if this site has ever been posted
> 
> http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/Free+Projects.htm


Thanks Lolly12 - I love this site as it has sewing and other crafts info on it as well. Good job finding it.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW,thanks for the great site!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Can anyone find the snake that is pictured on the top ..couldnt find it then got a headache..lol i would love to have this pattern THank u !!


I couldn't find it either, sorry. Maybe send her a message asking for the pattern. 
Good luck.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing and as always Happy Yarning.


----------

